# Solved: How do I increase my usable RAM in Windows 7?



## rosslinc

I have recently installed Windows 7 on 2 machines.

1. A desktop with 4GB RAM installed - I have installed Windows 7 Ultimate - 64-bit. It shows as 2.62Gb usable RAM in computer properties.

2. Toshiba Notebook with 4GB RAM installed - I have Windows 7 Home Premium 32-bit installed. This one shows as 2.87GB RAM usable. (this is a new machine purchsed with the OS installed OEM).

I understand that the 64-bit Ultimate version should be able to address up to 192GBs of memory and that the 32-bit Home Premium version should address 4GBs.

Why do I not have access to all installed RAM and how can I fix this?


----------



## ibo

That's they way it's supposed to be, don't sweat.


----------



## DoubleHelix

No, that's not the way it's supposed to be. A 64-bit operating system can see and use all 4GB of RAM. Wait for someone with a bit more knowledge to chime in.


----------



## Hughv

What do you see for "Installed" memory?
What amount shows in Task Manager/Performance?
What's the model of this computer?


----------



## rosslinc

1. 
Desktop PC: 3-yo Intel Pentium D 3.2GHz; This is a 975 chipset on ASUS P5W DH Deluxe motherboard which has 4 DIMM slots which each support up to 2GB or a total of 8GB.
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate, 64-bit
Installed memory (RAM): 4:00 GB (2.62 GB usable). RAM is 2 x 2GB G.Skill DDR2-800 sticks.
Task Manager/Performance: Physical memory (MB) Total 2687; Cached 957; Available 944; Free 44

2.
Notebook: Brand new Toshiba with AMD Turion II Dual-Core Mobile M520 2.3GHz
OS: Windows Home Premium, 32-bit
Installed memory (RAM): 4:00 GB (2,87GB usable)
Task Manager/Performance: Physical memory (MB) Total 2942; Cached 1508; Available 1468; Free 18


----------



## Elvandil

What does BIOS say about memory?


----------



## alwrmc

Could that be taken by onboard video?


----------



## Hughv

See this Intel PDF:
http://dlsvr.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/4GB_Rev1.pdf
The memory is being used by other subsystems, but is not available to the computer (See page 5).

ASUS:
http://support.asus.com/faq/asus-faq.aspx?no=D06D6034-D5C9-49C4-5E1B-CF724DB5C000&SLanguage=en-us
"If you install Windows 32-bit version operating system, we recommend that you install less than 3GB of total memory. If more than 3GB memory is required for your system, then below two conditions must be met: 1. The memory controller which supports memory swap functionality is used. Chipsets later than Intel 975X, 955X, Nvidia NF4 SLI Intel Edition, Nvidia NF4 SLI X16, and AMD K8 CPU architecture support memory swap function. 2. Windows 64-bit OS which can address more than 4GB memory. ".


----------



## rosslinc

Elvandil: BIOS at startup says...

1. Desktop PC - 2688MB

2. Notebook - 4096MB

Hughv: I appreciate the information you have provided in relation to ASUS. I do note that thw PDF document was last updated in February 2005 and my particular ASUS motherboard supports 8GB RAM and I am running the 64-bit version of Windows 7 Ultimate on this machine.


----------



## Hughv

I'm not a memory expert, but the pdf seems pretty clear:
Your chipset doesn't have the necessary ,"architecture support memory swap function." to show this memory even though it's using it.


----------



## rosslinc

Hughv,

Thanks for the additional information. I can see your line of reasoning however, the Intel website states that the 975X chipset does support up to 8GB RAM:

http://www.intel.com/Products/Desktop/Chipsets/975X/975X-overview.htm

Dual-channel DDR2 Memory Support - Up to 10.7GB/s of bandwidth and 8GB addressability for faster system response.

The motherboaed also supports up to 8MB RAM and I am running the 64-bit version of the OS.


----------



## Hughv

BIOS update?

My P5W DH Deluxe motherboard suppose to support up to 8GB of RAM. However, I cannot get even get close to 4GB in total under Windows XP/2000/2003. Why is that? Is there anything I can do to fix this?

Answer
From OS wise, it is known that due to limitation of 32bit OS (e.g. Windows XP/2000/2003), it will not be able to address the full capacity of 4GB
while some of the addressing bits are already occupied for addressing some critical function like configuration for PCI/PCI-e devices.
For full capacity of more than 4GB RAM, 64bit operating system such as Windows XP 64bit will be required.
For Hardware wise, please follow the setting below:
1) Update BIOS to 1506 or above.
2) Enter BIOS setup screen, and set "Advanced-->Chip Configruation-->Memory Remap Feature" to "Enabled".

If both OS and hardware requirements are fulfilled, your system should then be able to detect the full capacity of your RAM when 4GB or more RAM are installed onto this system. 
http://support.asus.com/faq/asus-fa...D-2D78-4309-B25E-4427313CE2B0&SLanguage=en-us


----------



## Elvandil

rosslinc said:


> Elvandil: BIOS at startup says...
> 
> 1. Desktop PC - 2688MB
> 
> 2. Notebook - 4096MB
> 
> Hughv: I appreciate the information you have provided in relation to ASUS. I do note that thw PDF document was last updated in February 2005 and my particular ASUS motherboard supports 8GB RAM and I am running the 64-bit version of Windows 7 Ultimate on this machine.


If BIOS doesn't see it all, something else is wrong.


----------



## rosslinc

Thanks Hughv,

I followed your posted advice and enabled the Memory Remap Featue in the BIOS at startup and I now have full access to the 4MB RAM installed on the Desktop PC.

The brand new Toshiba notebook, on the other hand, which came with 4MB RAM and Windows 7 Home Premium 32-bit installed will never be able to access the 4MB unless I upgrade to 64-bit. I have confirmed this via the Toshiba support site.

Thaks again to all contributors.


----------



## CZ_Razor

its because you dont have a genuine Intel motherboard!in order to view the genuine memory installed your mother board and chipset have to be of the same brand!!


----------



## DoubleHelix

CZ_Razor said:


> its because you dont have a genuine Intel motherboard!in order to view the genuine memory installed your mother board and chipset have to be of the same brand!!


What? That's ridiculous.


----------



## Masta Squidge

CZ_Razor said:


> its because you dont have a genuine Intel motherboard!in order to view the genuine memory installed your mother board and chipset have to be of the same brand!!


I strongly suggest you change your experience from "Advanced" to "Beginner"...

@alwrmc: That only applies to 32bit operating systems.

@ the guy who said its normal... Its not.

@ the OP" Glad the problem is "fixed" But Something still seems wrong. If your desktop is running a 64bit OS you shouldnt need to deal with memory swap to get it to show up as the full 4 gigs of usable memory.

Are you 100% sure you are on 64bit windows 7?


----------



## Hughv

I'm not sure I understand this completely myself, but it wouldn't work unless he had a 64 bit system:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929605
For Windows Vista to use all 4 GB of memory on a computer that has 4 GB of memory installed, the computer must meet the following requirements:

* The chipset must support at least 8 GB of address space. Chipsets that have this capability include the following:
o Intel 975X
o Intel P965
o Intel 955X on Socket 775
o Chipsets that support AMD processors that use socket F, socket 940, socket 939, or socket AM2. These chipsets include any AMD socket and CPU combination in which the memory controller resides in the CPU.
* The CPU must support the x64 instruction set. The AMD64 CPU and the Intel EM64T CPU support this instruction set.
* The BIOS must support the memory remapping feature. The memory remapping feature allows for the segment of system memory that was previously overwritten by the Peripheral Component Interconnect (PCI) configuration space to be remapped above the 4 GB address line. This feature must be enabled in the BIOS configuration utility on the computer. View your computer product documentation for instructions that explain how to enable this feature. Many consumer-oriented computers may not support the memory remapping feature. No standard terminology is used in documentation or in BIOS configuration utilities for this feature. Therefore, you may have to read the descriptions of the various BIOS configuration settings that are available to determine whether any of the settings enable the memory remapping feature.
* An x64 (64-bit) version of Windows Vista must be used.
"the OP" Glad the problem is "fixed" But Something still seems wrong. If your desktop is running a 64bit OS you shouldnt need to deal with memory swap to get it to show up as the full 4 gigs of usable memory.
Are you 100% sure you are on 64bit windows 7?"


----------



## rosslinc

Does that mean that even if I upgrade to 64-bit, I still won't be able to view the full RAM? If I can't view it, can it still be utilized by Windows 7?


----------



## Hughv

There's a detailed list here:
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa366778(VS.85).aspx
Basically, the answer is you can use it all, whether it's 32 bit or 64 bit.
The 32 bit OS reserves some of the memory for the system.


----------

